# 8 weeks old and 1 lb.



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

This is what a woman at PetSmart told me her new Maltese was. I about fell over! She said the puppy wasn't eating very well and she bought some Iams to try. Told her about Acana and a place near us that has organic and natural food, etc. Just hope that little Fluff makes it. Vet told her she was healthy.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Is that unheard of? I'm not sure...Bijou was 2.2 pounds at 6 months...so 1 pound at 8 weeks seems possible???


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

If you go by the maltese growth chart, she would be a bit under 3.5lbs I believe...


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

:w00t: WOW... the challenges of getting a puppy at 8 weeks of age. 1# at 8 weeks seems a little small to me?? 8 weeks is barely weaned age and eating is one of the MOST important things this puppy needs to be doing. Attempting to feed that young of a puppy only hard food is ridiculous. Low blood sugar is a serious issue with puppies and perhaps the breeder or vet didn't tell the owner about this. I hope the owner gets educated soon if she hasn't heard this.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Why in the heck was the puppy placed at 8wks?? Should have told her the puppy was WAY too young to have been adopted at that age and she'll be lucky if it makes it. Not only for nutritional needs but the socialization that the mother teaches it. A responsible breeder would never sell this young. Probably a puppymill dog and too sad. Makes me angry.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

plenty pets 20 said:


> Why in the heck was the puppy placed at 8wks?? Should have told her the puppy was WAY too young to have been adopted at that age and she'll be lucky if it makes it. Not only for nutritional needs but the socialization that the mother teaches it. A responsible breeder would never sell this young. Probably a puppymill dog and too sad. Makes me angry.


 To say nothing of having a puppy of that size and age out at a Pet Smart with all the other dogs!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

plenty pets 20 said:


> Why in the heck was the puppy placed at 8wks?? Should have told her the puppy was WAY too young to have been adopted at that age and she'll be lucky if it makes it. Not only for nutritional needs but the socialization that the mother teaches it. A responsible breeder would never sell this young. Probably a puppymill dog and too sad. Makes me angry.


I agree. Maltese should not go to their new homes until they are at least 12 weeks old and weight two pounds. Responsible breeders keep tiny ones longer.


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

plenty pets 20 said:


> Why in the heck was the puppy placed at 8wks?? Should have told her the puppy was WAY too young to have been adopted at that age and she'll be lucky if it makes it. Not only for nutritional needs but the socialization that the mother teaches it. A responsible breeder would never sell this young. Probably a puppymill dog and too sad. Makes me angry.


I've gotten spanked here for voicing to a newbie just what you said here. It too pisses me off when I hear this or look in the local paper at the ads..."8 wks, ready to go, all shots, $500" :angry:

Love your new avatar!!!:wub:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Just to ease your mind, BEFORE, I knew better, my sweet Kara, came to me from a loving couple (grant you they should not have been breeding, I know that now), but she was a little over a pound, and probably 8 weeks, this was 9 years ago, so we actually thought we were doing a good thing not getting a baby from a petstore. Anyway, yes, the biggest challenge was getting her to eat, they just want to play, play, play,. Luckily, I had Flakey at the time, who was 10 years old, so she did follow his lead, plus I did hand feed her as well, just to get her going. And noooooooooooooooooo I would not have her at petsmart at that young age.

I in no way, no way at all support this whatsoever, I know a great deal more now, thanks to this forum. Kara matured at 7 pounds, but passed at 8 years of age .

So, yes this is wrong all over the place, but the best thing we can do is continue to educate, and share our past mistakes. 

I will NEVER go that route again, ever, but to ease your mind, with the right care, the baby should be okay. 

I continue to educate as best I can, without any fear, and will continue to do so. 

My Kara was the sweetest baby in the world, and so were the couple that bred her parents, but they just didn't know any better. 

But because I have had two serious hearbreaks, loosing Kara at 8, and Tina Maire at 7, having Flakey (pet store baby) for 15 years, but with lots of anxiety issues, I have enough first hand evidence to help people see the light.

Again, so not advocating this at all, but we can just continue to educate, because so many people still don't know and we are blessed to know, oh how I remember being in the dark myself. But hubby and I find ourselves on a regular basis, getting an oppourtinty to educate.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

umm - I think the fact that she is 8 weeks and away from her mom and litter mates is more of a worry than her weight - 1lb is very small for a pup at 8 weeks but not something that I would "fall over" after hearing lol.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

amby said:


> umm - I think the fact that she is 8 weeks and away from her mom and litter mates is more of a worry than her weight - 1lb is very small for a pup at 8 weeks but not something that I would "fall over" after hearing lol.


That is an extremely good point as well. The age of the pup. Trying to remember if Kara was 8 weeks, but I think more towards 10 weeks, even still too young.

And just to reinterate, NO WAY am I advocating this whatsoever, sadly there are sooooooooooooo many pet owners out there who are not fortunate enough to have a forum such as this, to learn from. But because I am known as an animal lover in "real" life, I get multitudes of opporutinties to share my past experiences and my acquired knowledge, thanks to this forum.


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

The owner didn't have the puppy with her in PetSmart, thank heavens. I did say "Wow, I thought maltese were at least 12 weeks before leaving their mommy." I am concerned and hope to see her in the store again. If I do, I'll be updating you all. I'm praying for this little puppy.


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

That could be right, as my friend just got a 7 week old maltese puppy and she was a little over a 1 lb. Delilah was 2.2 lbs at 12 weeks old when I got her. Now at 9 1/2 months, she may be barely 4 lbs?(so hard to tell, with all that hair she looks bigger, but she is tiny when wet) I haven't had her weighed in about 2 months, but she was close to 3.5 lbs last time she was weighed. My Dixie was already 4.5 lbs at 15 weeks when I got her. So really I think it depends on the parents, etc.


----------



## a2z (Aug 23, 2004)

I met a woman at the vets who had a puppy wrapped in a towel. She said the puppy was 3 months old and 1lb 1oz. She got it at Russo's pet store.
I was shocked.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

plenty pets 20 said:


> Why in the heck was the puppy placed at 8wks?? Should have told her the puppy was WAY too young to have been adopted at that age and she'll be lucky if it makes it. Not only for nutritional needs but the socialization that the mother teaches it. A responsible breeder would never sell this young. Probably a puppymill dog and too sad. Makes me angry.





Starsmom said:


> *I've gotten spanked here for voicing to a newbie just what you said here*. It too pisses me off when I hear this or look in the local paper at the ads..."8 wks, ready to go, all shots, $500" :angry:
> 
> Love your new avatar!!!:wub:


The difference here is that the person who has the Malt isn't the one posting.


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

k/c mom said:


> The difference here is that the person who has the Malt isn't the one posting.


Yes, I understand that. It still makes me cringe to hear these situations.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

allheart said:


> Just to ease your mind, BEFORE, I knew better, my sweet Kara, came to me from a loving couple (grant you they should not have been breeding, I know that now), but she was a little over a pound, and probably 8 weeks, this was 9 years ago, so we actually thought we were doing a good thing not getting a baby from a petstore. Anyway, yes, the biggest challenge was getting her to eat, they just want to play, play, play,. Luckily, I had Flakey at the time, who was 10 years old, so she did follow his lead, plus I did hand feed her as well, just to get her going. And noooooooooooooooooo I would not have her at petsmart at that young age.
> 
> I in no way, no way at all support this whatsoever, I know a great deal more now, thanks to this forum. Kara matured at 7 pounds, but passed at 8 years of age .
> 
> ...


 
There are many like myself who got their 1st Maltese before they found a source like SM and learned the correct care and feeding of one. As I've told many times here, I got my 1st when he was only 7 1/2 wks. old. That was a terrible thing!! I didn't know! :blush: So unfortunately the learning sometimes starts AFTER we get the baby. We can just pray this women is wise enough to jump in with both feet and learn, and that the baby survives to be healthy. My Frosty did, because I had enough sense once I got him home and realized he could barely eat to get help and feed him by hand. There isn't a cure for the missed lessons from their mothers and siblings. That is sad and will cause problems all his life.:mellow:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Starsmom said:


> Yes, I understand that. It still makes me cringe to hear these situations.


Me, too! :thumbsup:


----------

